# R19 Vinyl Express cutter



## LoLox1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I purchased the R19 Vinyl Express Cutter from Sign Warehouse. I believe that I set everything up correct but every once in awhile the blade will catch the Vinyl and drag the whole sheet off when it moves to the left to make a cut. it also leaves lines throughout my design when moving from one point to another. Another problem that I am having is that some of my images cut really jagged, if its a straight line then it cuts just fine but anything circular or at an angle then it looks all bad. The software that I am using is the LXI Apprentice that came with the machine. Can somebody please help me. 

Thanks


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you cutting from a design program to Lxi Apprentice? Dragging the vinyl sounds like it could be a few things, A bad blade or to much blade out or try less downforce. I'm not familiar with your cutter, I'd try calling tech. support at Sign warehouse. Mike


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought the R31 cutter and when I use the LXI Apprentice that came with it, I have the same results of the cutter cutting a line right through the letters. I now just draw my image up in Corel Draw and export it out to a pdf and then import it back into LXI. Not sure why it does it, but it does with mine also.


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I am running my R31 cutter tonight and no matter what I try I am having the results of the cutter cutting lines all over and also missing a lot of the image. So if you find out what the fix is can you post it, I will also post if I find out the answer...Thanks Jon


----------



## BB Geo (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure blade is installed correctly. It seems you need to rise the blade up at bit.


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Bb-Goe, but I believe my issue is the cutter will cut extra lines and then not cut everything of the image. I believe there is a software issue with it. I am just glad I am not the only one having the issue. Since I bought it, I have not been able to do anything with it. I had a person that come over today that runs a rowland and he is having the same issue that I am having with it.


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

dingerjon said:


> Thanks Bb-Goe, but I believe my issue is the cutter will cut extra lines and then not cut everything of the image. I believe there is a software issue with it. I am just glad I am not the only one having the issue. Since I bought it, I have not been able to do anything with it. I had a person that come over today that runs a rowland and he is having the same issue that I am having with it.


I contacted Techinical support and I was instructed to change a setting in the LXI software. When you go to cut the object there is a menu that pops up and at the top left corner you have the option of picking properties. Select properties, then when the next box pops up, pick the cutter tab (3rd from left.) Go down to Knife offset (make sure it is clicked on) and set the number to 0.011. Not sure why this would affect it but I was just able to cut my first object without the cutter cutting all over and missing geometry. I hope that makes sense, I was emailed step by step with pictures, but not sure how to add that to this site.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Jon, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## greenjeens (Feb 28, 2012)

dingerjon said:


> I bought the R31 cutter and when I use the LXI Apprentice that came with it, I have the same results of the cutter cutting a line right through the letters. I now just draw my image up in Corel Draw and export it out to a pdf and then import it back into LXI. Not sure why it does it, but it does with mine also.


 dingerjon, I just purchased the VE R31. it should be here in a couple weeks. I was going to post a question about using Corel Draw and exporting to the Apprentice software, and whether that would work or not. Apparently it does, because you do it. I was curious what version of Corel Draw you have? so I can purchase it.


----------



## aluap (Mar 8, 2008)

I just got this vinyl cutter as a gift and during the install/setup process it tells you have to adjust the knife offset or the cutter will not work correctly. It will cut random or jagged lines throughout your job. isn't checked and set. This information is found under the communication tutorial. Your knife offset settings should be 0.11in instead of 0.20in. The communications tutorial in the LXi software setup has this information. I haven't tried it yet but sure hope this helps.


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Aluap for the response, but my settings already have 0.11 and it still cuts lines all over. it only seems to d this if I use the progam to add weed lines when cutting.


----------



## axilracing (Jun 28, 2011)

I had the same problem. I have the Vinyl Express R31. I use Corel Draw x6. What I noticed was that when there is an extra line that you may not notice it will confuse the cutter. I make sure I have all extra lines deleted. I also will go to view in corel and look at image in wireframe. Wireframe view is what the cutter will actually see. Then I export it as a .plt file which is a plotter file and it works great with LXI .

I hope this helps.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

The R19 is it A decent cutter or not. I am thinking about buying one I use corel draw 4x . The reason I like this one is the size I don't have a whole Lot room


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

dingerjon said:


> I contacted Techinical support and I was instructed to change a setting in the LXI software. When you go to cut the object there is a menu that pops up and at the top left corner you have the option of picking properties. Select properties, then when the next box pops up, pick the cutter tab (3rd from left.) Go down to Knife offset (make sure it is clicked on) and set the number to 0.011. Not sure why this would affect it but I was just able to cut my first object without the cutter cutting all over and missing geometry. I hope that makes sense, I was emailed step by step with pictures, but not sure how to add that to this site.


For eight years I have thrown my hands in the air over this Vinyl Express cutter. Assumed it was just a cheaper model, and it was operator error. When I called Sign Warehouse, I got the impression that I should just buy a new one. 
So at Long Beach this past weekend, I asked various strangers what brand they preferred. Almost unanimously Roland.

Tonight I sat down to buy a new one, but before doing so I read this post as it had moved further down the line with adds. When I saw this post regarding the knife offset, I thought WTH, I've got nothing to lose.

I am not joking when I say that tears came to my eyes when I cut Brook and Bayleigh's names (whoever they are) and it came out perfect. I'm still going to buy a new one, but I feel less stupid... And to you, I say thank you.


----------

